# Replaced Oil Pan now car Sputtering



## coleluffman (Sep 1, 2015)

Hey whats up everyone. Having some problems with my 2002 Jetta GLI.

I was driving it last Saturday night while it was raining and ended up spinning out and hitting a curb straight on.
In the morning I went out to my car to find a HUGE puddle of oil on the ground. While inspecting the car I noticed
that the oil pan had a small chip/crack in it. Went and bought a new oil pan and 6 quarts of oil. Replaced the oil pan
and did the oil change. Finished it all last night. And this morning while trying to drive to work my car started sputtering
and the check engine light came on. Not sure what to do at this point or whats wrong. Don't have all the money in the 
world would like to fix it myself just don't know what to do. 

If anyone has any ideas please let me know!

Thank You!


----------



## Obysk (Aug 26, 2015)

Has the engine ever done this or has this only started happening after the oil pan damage/replacement?

My concern would be how long was the engine ran with low or no engine oil?

See if you can have the engine computer scanned to determine what diagnostic codes are stored.

Check the basics, spark at each cylinder, fuel at each cylinder, you said it was raining, check for any wet connectors.

Try some of this and report back.


----------

